# Ammo Dump



## Miss UB (Sep 6, 2008)

Sadly i can't give out any info on where this place is as its on private property and the owner doesn't want anyone going up there for a look around but after some blagging by Urban Brit we managed to get access for a look round


----------



## Urban Mole (Sep 6, 2008)

Miss UB said:


> Sadly i can't give out any info on where this place is as its on private property and the owner doesn't want anyone going up there



Like 99.9% of places on UE sites then Kate 

Wheres all the internal shots, you obviously didnt persuade them that much


----------



## Miss UB (Sep 6, 2008)

Most of the units were being used for storage so we weren't allowed access inside.


----------



## MD (Sep 6, 2008)

nice work miss 
Looks nice and sunny too


----------



## Seahorse (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm liking this place.


----------



## Sabtr (Sep 7, 2008)

Ooo I think I know where this is. 

The pictures are obviously winter ones which makes it look soo diferent.

So do you know the owner?


----------



## Miss UB (Sep 7, 2008)

No we don't, but we heard about the place so decided to contact him. We explained that we were into Urban Ex etc, so he kindly took us round in his 4x4 so we could see the place


----------



## BigLoada (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah it was a cool site this but really freaked me out, weird atmosphere. The old WW2 trucks are well cool, did you get to check them out?


----------



## Dr.Black (Sep 7, 2008)

Sausage, Lithium - I think this is somewhere else. Identical structures, but different doors (notice the lack of wooden boards, etc?). Also, the tracks look a little wider in these shots, with fewer trees covering the path, and I don't remember the concrete beams bridging the gateway. I could be wrong though.


----------



## BigLoada (Sep 7, 2008)

Dr.Black said:


> Sausage, Lithium - I think this is somewhere else. Identical structures, but different doors (notice the lack of wooden boards, etc?). Also, the tracks look a little wider in these shots, with fewer trees covering the path, and I don't remember the concrete beams bridging the gateway. I could be wrong though.



Could be right mate. We only visited the one bunker, so we dont know what the others look like.

Edit: What is Urban Brit? Couldnt find it on Google.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 8, 2008)

Ooh, I like this site. Really interesting. Well done for getting a look at it.


----------



## Neosea (Sep 8, 2008)

.......good explore......


----------



## Sabtr (Sep 8, 2008)

Aye I think I am getting confused with somewhere else. I guess these types of sites followed a similar plan.
There is no mention of d***ing either.


----------



## Bryag (Sep 8, 2008)

Lithium said:


> Edit: What is Urban Brit? Couldnt find it on Google.



Could be wrong mate, but her name is Miss_*UB*_ She is Urban Brit perhaps?


----------



## MD (Sep 8, 2008)

Lithium said:


> Could be right mate. We only visited the one bunker, so we dont know what the others look like.
> 
> Edit: What is Urban Brit? Couldnt find it on Google.





thats her other half


----------



## BigLoada (Sep 9, 2008)

mattdonut said:


> thats her other half



Cheers. I thought it might be a photgraphy website or something.


----------



## MD (Sep 9, 2008)

Lithium said:


> Cheers. I thought it might be a photgraphy website or something.



your right it is 
http://z4.invisionfree.com/Urban_Britannica/index.php?act=idx


just how many are there


----------



## PARASTEVE (Feb 4, 2010)

*great place*



Miss UB said:


> Sadly i can't give out any info on where this place is as its on private property and the owner doesn't want anyone going up there for a look around but after some blagging by Urban Brit we managed to get access for a look round
> 
> this is a blinding site av u not been all over it
> ive got pictures of inside some of the storage units
> ...


----------



## celo (Feb 4, 2010)

Let us see the pics then? 

Celo


----------



## jonney (Feb 4, 2010)

Sausage said:


> Aye I think I am getting confused with somewhere else. I guess these types of sites followed a similar plan.
> There is no mention of d***ing either.



I thought it looked like this place (which shall remain nameless but has been on here before)but like you say no sign of any evening activities


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 5, 2010)

PARASTEVE said:


> Miss UB said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly i can't give out any info on where this place is as its on private property and the owner doesn't want anyone going up there for a look around but after some blagging by Urban Brit we managed to get access for a look round
> ...


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 5, 2010)

> this is a blinding site av u not been all over it
> ive got pictures of inside some of the storage units
> each 1 is surrounded by water apart from the tracks that go down 2 each 1
> the whole site covers acres & is split in 2
> ...



Dont you mean: 
this is a blinding site *h*av*e* *yo*u not been all over it* [question mark]*
*I've *got pictures of inside some of the storage units *[Full stop] *
each *one* is surrounded by water* [comma]* apart from the tracks that go down *to* each *one* *[Fullstop]*
*[Capital needed]* *T*he whole site covers acres *and* is split in *two [Fullstop]* 
*One* has about 15 units *and* the other about 30 *units [Full stop]*
*[capital needed]* *W*eve been all over the *one* with 15* units[comma]*
but *we were *escorted of the *one* with the most *before having *the chance *to have *a look* [Full stop]*
*We are *planning *to* go back *and* try again soon *[Full stop]*

I've corrected this one for you Steve, but I really can't do anymore. 
It's not a rule, but most people on here will generally include more photo's than numbers when they talk about sites which they have documented. 

Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## zimbob (Feb 5, 2010)

UrbanX said:


> Dont you mean:
> this is a blinding site *h*av*e* *yo*u not been all over it* [question mark]*
> *I've *got pictures of inside some of the storage units *[Full stop] *
> each *one* is surrounded by water* [comma]* apart from the tracks that go down *to* each *one* *[Fullstop]*
> ...



Thanks for that - I'm sure I'm not alone in not bothering to try and decipher the original


----------



## Dieter_Schmidt (Feb 7, 2010)

Lol, I have a friend like that. Can't understand half of what he says, his texts are even harder to understand.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL. I thought I was the only one who doesn't understand text speak! I never bother trying to decipher them either!


----------



## V70 (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice to see the absence of vandalism and a site that's still pretty much intact. Glad you managed to have a wander around with permission


----------

